# WTB rear final drive pinion and crown r34 gtr 3.545 or complete diff



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,
I'm looking into a rear final drive pinion and crown for a r34 gtr 38100-00A60 or a complete diff
Ratio is 3.545 (39:11)
Best regards


----------

